# Convicted murderer fatally shot during home invasion



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/news/2019/02/15/convicted-murderer-fatally-shot-during-home-invasion-video


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That's all I get? Just a link? 
Lol


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

One dead POS. Works for me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

if the headline I correct a citizen had to do what the state should have done.


----------

